# " The Blood Queen " - Book 3 of the [Deathsworn Arc] ( Book 1 is now FREE! )



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Imperial Wizard Saul Karza has dragged himself and his companions through hell.

Instead of falling into the Empress's arms and re-kindling their relationship, he finds she has regained her lost youth, leaving him old and frail.

His strong position at court is at risk, as thanks to Brael's 'Truth', he is forced to make a stand against the tyranny of the church. Even if he can maintain his position, he risks losing more than one companion to the brutal 'Blood Trials'.

*The Deathsworn Arc Series of Epic Fantasy Novels:- *
_Deathsworn Arc : The Last Dragon Slayer 
Deathsworn Arc 2 : The Verkreath Horror
Deathsworn Arc 3 : The Blood Queen
Deathsworn Arc 4: Rise of the Archmage
_

The Deathsworn Arc is a fantasy series with themes of atheism and pragmatism, it contains graphic violence and mature themes. 
Recommended for readers 14+ only.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Great review for book 3 on Goodreads:-

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/1013098574

Also, book 1 is now reduced to $1.29 or £0.77!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009ECABOA/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ECABOA/


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Two reviews in on Amazon.com! So far readers are loving 'The Blood Queen'!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Latest, version 1.2 is coming soon!

Book 1 is now FREE on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Book 1 has just had an awesome review!

*A True 5 Star*

"Well written with imaginative use of standard characters, elves that are more than your standard pretty girl or tiny warrior, dwarf without attitude and with intelligence, heroes with flaws and not every ending is a happy one or every encounter works out for the best. And a dragon that is both morally superior and evil at the same time, reflecting a measure of humanity and the moral ambiguities we face. One has to wonder about the mindset the author comes from."

_By Ron Kell "RB" (Chi Town)_

See the review here.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 46 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 46 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 48 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 48 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 49 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 49 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 49 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

New - Mike Rose-Steel edited version of book 1 has just been uploaded! Look out for version 6.5 of 'Deathsworn Arc: The Last Dragon Slayer'


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> New - Mike Rose-Steel edited version of book 1 has just been uploaded! Look out for version 6.5.1 of 'Deathsworn Arc: The Last Dragon Slayer'


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 61 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 65 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 65 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
[/quote]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 64 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 64 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 72 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
> 
> ...


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 75 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 75 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
> 
> ...


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 78 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 78 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 82 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 82 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 82 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 90 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 92 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 92 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 94 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 96 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 96 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 96 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 109 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 109 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 111 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 113 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 113 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 122 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------

